# Rabbits ATTACK !!



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://denver.cbslocal.com/2013/02/14/dia-parking-lots-consider-measures-to-stop-bunnies-from-attacking-cars/


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

And here I thought it was going to be more justafication for my AR for self defense .


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

in my 25 years as an auto tech i have seen this hunreds of times

here it happens in the fall to winter months,critters craawl up into the engine compartments when a vehicle is parked and the engine is warm

one time we found over 100lbs of black walnuts stuffed in the engine comparment of a ford ranger

once i found a dead cat in an engine compartment on a ford aerostar

it had crawled up int the negien comaprtment and got sucked head first into the iar intake tube of the air cleaner asy

the vehicle came in with a constant start/stall issue.once i got the cat out you could tell its brains were sucked right out an ear hole

realy nasty smelling and disgusting


----------



## cherokee96 (Jan 4, 2013)

I have declared war on the squirrels out at my parents place for the same reason. They chewed the hell outta my old wagoneer...even part of the fuel line.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm sure peta will come up with a good solution!


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Can't wait to hear the story when the raptors attracted get sucked into aircraft engines....


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Dont know about u guys, but, I believe a pellet gun is a "natural" solution... :hunter4:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I was thinking that too....block off a row of parking on the edge and shoot away.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Stupid rabbit....... Cars are not for eating...... Stick to the Trixx.


----------



## HunterGatherer (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm thinking they could use a couple of trained dogs. Think about it. Notify the drivers on the way into the parking lot that there are trained dogs there. Put a special collar on them. Dogs can be trained to not get in the way of moving cars. I think there could be some merit in this idea.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

HunterGatherer said:


> I'm thinking they could use a couple of trained dogs. Think about it. Notify the drivers on the way into the parking lot that there are trained dogs there. Put a special collar on them. Dogs can be trained to not get in the way of moving cars. I think there could be some merit in this idea.


Definitely wouldn't have to worry about the dogs getting sucked into the intakes of jet aircraft, like the hawks.... :teeth:


----------



## HunterGatherer (Dec 18, 2012)

Scotty D. said:


> Definitely wouldn't have to worry about the dogs getting sucked into the intakes of jet aircraft, like the hawks.... :teeth:


Right! And an invisible fence would be good insurance.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

don't worry, the City of Denver will spend tens of thousands of dollars figuring this out.....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah....what the heck, It's not like they are gonna run out of money.


----------



## HunterGatherer (Dec 18, 2012)

Obama can just print more like he's been doing. It's not like that will ever catch up with us...


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Scotty D. said:


> Dont know about u guys, but, I believe a pellet gun is a "natural" solution... :hunter4:


 The rate they're changing laws - a person won't be allowed to own one!!!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

220swift said:


> don't worry, the City of Denver will spend tens of thousands of dollars figuring this out.....


How the Denver goubberment address wabbit problem------> :frusty:

awprint:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

HunterGatherer said:


> Obama can just print more like he's been doing. It's not like that will ever catch up with us...


I won't get into politics(it's against the rules) but that is not something he started.....continued ....YES......started NO


----------



## HunterGatherer (Dec 18, 2012)

youngdon said:


> I won't get into politics(it's against the rules) but that is not something he started.....continued ....YES......started NO


It wasn't my intention to stir your emotions so strongly.


----------

